# Attention: QUIZIONAER ist außer Betrieb!!!



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Nachdem ich heute morgen eine Mahnung erhalten hatte, wollte ich mir die AGB´s von der Seite herunterladen, um meine Gegenschritte vorzubereiten.

Doch dann die Überraschung: Es erscheint nur noch eine Datums- und Uhrzeitangabe.


Das dürfte ein völlig neues Bild auf die Rechtslage werfen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

dann geh doch einfach auf die Zweit Seite von denen, gibt das ganze ja nicht nur unter quizionaer.de sonder auch unter ht*p://www.millionengewinner.net

da findest du auch die entsprechenden AGBs bzw. auch nicht 

ist auf jeden Fall die selbe Firma hinter...

also bis dann


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Na, der Braunschweiger hat ja schon mit TRTI "für ziemlich viel Wirbel gesorgt", wie er selbst bestätigt. UNd tief genug im Archiv kramend findet sich auch folgende  recht amüsante Randnote.
Ist das verbindende Element zwischen dem alten und den neuen Inhabern etwa in Mallorca zu finden?


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das verbindende Element zwischen dem alten und den neuen Inhabern etwa in Mallorca zu finden?



Zumindest in Sachen "alte Inhaber" war T. R. ein prima Kunde von Crosskirk. Rob. L. K. sagte vor gut zwei Jahren mal zu mir: "_... der ist absolut scrupellos"_!
Nachdem die Braunschweiger Behörden den Mantes des Schweigens übder diesen Jungunternehmer haben fallen lassen ist es zwar ruhig um ihn geworden, doch die Braunschweiger Presse lobte ihn bereits vor einem Jahr in höchsten Tönen - ich erspare mir, die Links nochmal raus zu suchen, damit mir nicht schlecht wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ich erspare mir, die Links nochmal raus zu suchen, damit mir nicht schlecht wird.





			
				Originalton TR schrieb:
			
		

> "Natürlich mußte ich zur Bundeswehr. Dort mußte das Handy abgestellt sein, was mir schon sehr schwerfiel. Aber meine Kunden telefonierten sich solange durch, bis sie mich erreichten. Einmal waren wir vier Tage für einen Härtetest im Wald. Plötzlich kam ein Jeep von der Kaserne zu uns gefahren und hatte die dringende Anweisung für mich, jemanden zurückzurufen" und er fügt hinzu "daraufhin wurde ich zur Industrie- und Handelskammer eingeladen, welche mich von der Bundeswehr freistellte, da sie einem Jungunternehmen nicht im Weg stehen wollte."


 der googlecache schämt sich nicht 
Lustig finde ich auch die tr-werbung beim stern.

Aber wieso TR dieses Programm übernommen hat, ist mir ein Rätsel...

P.S.: Natürlich habe ich auch weniger spassige Details gesammelt, aber da liegen ja schon ganze Lawinen von "Schnee von gestern" drauf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für den Verweis auf millionengewinner.net; denn ohne die AGB's hätte es wohl wenig Sinn gehabt, zum Gegenangriff überzugehen... :evil: 

Liest man sich § 4 genau durch, kommen erschreckend simple Argumentationslöcher ans Tageslicht:

"4.2 Wird eine Lastschrift von Ihrem Konto nicht eingelöst oder später zurückgefordert berechnen wir Ihnen 10€ für die entstandenen Kosten. Sie werden per Email oder Telefon kontaktiert und gebeten den Betrag von sich aus innerhalb einer Frist von 7 Tagen zu überweisen..."

Aber was passiert, wenn man überhaupt nicht kontaktiert wurde? Ich habe vor der Abbuchung weder einen Anruf noch eine Mail erhalten...   
Außerdem: Wenn ich diese Nachricht tatsächlich in meinem Postfach gefunden hätte, wäre sie unverzüglich im Papierkorb verschwunden; und dann hätte ich gern gesehen, wie diese Windeier mir etwas nachweisen wollten...


----------



## Samana38 (23 Januar 2005)

*Quizionär!!!!*

Wenn Quizionä außer betrieb ist, wieso verdammt noch mal habe ich dann vor 2 Tagen eine letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung bekommen die übrigends zeitgleich mit der letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung von AdvoBilling (TV Winner) kam? Und was noch merkwürdiger ist beide kommen aus Hamburg, beide haben eine 0180er Tel. Nr. und beide ein Postfach und schreiben seit Monaten immer am gleichen Tag zusammen.
Da ist morgen wohl nun doch mal ein Weg zur Polizei drann um denen das Handwerk zu legen.

Gruß aus Munic
Sam


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2005)

quizionaer.c** ist nicht völlig inaktiv, nur die Startseite...
siehe
h**p://partner.quizionaer.com/html/p-referenz.htm



			
				quiz schrieb:
			
		

> Quizionaer.** wurde auf vielen namhaften Internetseiten, wie
> AOL, T-Online, web.de, yahoo.de, MSN.de, Lycos.de, Google und vielen mehr beworben.
> 
> Newsletterwerbung: An 100.000 bonus.net-User: Klicks: 6.544=6,54%Klickrate Erzielter Umsatz: 31.645 €  Umsatz für bonus.net: 15.822,50 € Umsatz per Click: 2,41 € TKP: 158 €
> ...



offline ist lediglich das Spiel auf dieser Domain.
(Die dort gezeigte Rechnung scheint mir etwas konstruiert, wohl eine Modellrechnung...).

...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

@Samana38 & @all

mal als kleiner hinweis für alle die probleme mit dem quizionaer haben bzw. dort bereits mit ihrem anwalt am schauen sind:

bei der Spielgebühr für das Internetspiel quizionaer handelt es sich nicht um eine Teilnahmegebühr sondern um einen Spieleinsatz, da dieser mit 10 EUR recht hoch angesetzt ist ist quizionaer als glücksspiel / lotterie einzuordnen, dementsprechend handelt es sich hier wegen fehlender lizenz um ein illegales glücksspiel, welches strafbar ist.

evtl. findet hier jemand ein wenig ansatz für die weitere vorgehensweise


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

Ich habe noch einen interessanten juristischen Hinweis gefunden:

Laut 4.1 werden Abbuchungen wie Gewinnauszahlungen am Anfang eines neuen Monats ausgezahlt (wie sollte es auch anders sein, da das Konto praktisch wie theoretisch bis zum 31. eines Monats Änderungen erfahren kann.)

Mein Konto wurde jedoch schon an einem 28. belastet...

 :bigcry: SO EIN FIESES VOLK!!!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

Warum ihr euch da solche Gedanken macht? ..

Ignoriert den Scheiß doch einfach.. Einen rechtlichen Anspruch haben die sowieso nicht.. dafür haben sie schon viel zu viele Klagen am Arsch..


----------



## Stalker2002 (27 Januar 2005)

Anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ignoriert den Scheiß doch einfach.. Einen rechtlichen Anspruch haben die sowieso nicht.. dafür haben sie schon viel zu viele Klagen am Arsch..



Möge er mich erhellen... Der Zusammenhang zwischen "kein rechtlicher Anspruch" und "zu viele Klagen am Hals" erschließt sich mir selbst auf den fünften Blick nicht.
Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2005)

http://www.erot**-inka***.net/luegenbaron.htm


> Der höfliche Lügenbaron vom Online-Kiez
> T*R*, Eigentümer der Firmen Pay***ol GmbH & TR** GmbH (PP-Betreiber) zeichnet sich wohl als der dialogbereiteste und höflichste Schuldner von Erot**-Inka*** aus, daher erhält er unsererseits das Prädikat „Schuldner des Monats!“. Jedes Email wird in korrekt freundlicher Form beantwortet, ein durchaus netter Schuldner im Gegensatz zu dem meist anderen Schuldner- und Abzockergesindel, doch leider fehlen die Resultate in der Causa T*R*, sprich: die tatsächlichen Rückzahlungen zur Bedienung der Gläubiger!
> Erst war von Insolvenz seiner Firma die Rede, von eigenen großen
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

*Millionengewinner / I.D.S. Wirtschaftsdienste*

Hallo,
Nachdem ich erfahren habe das sich meine minderjährige Tochter ohne
mein Einverständnis bei Millionengewinner.net angemeldet hat, habe ich dem
Betreiber eine entsprechendes Schreiben geschickt und ihn über den Sachverhalt aufgeklärt.


> PremiaWin GmbH
> Leoplodstraße 38
> 38100 Braunschweig
> 
> ...



Unabhängig davon sind mir bereits 2 Briefe der I.D.S. Wirtschaftsdienste
ins Haus gekommen.

Brief 1:






Brief 2:





Hat jemand eine Idee wie man auf den angedrohten Aussendienstmitarbeiter reagieren soll ? Die werden doch wohl keinen
Schlägertrupp auf eine Minderjährige losschicken ?!

Mfg Karin


----------



## Rex Cramer (16 November 2005)

Die Kombination der Dienstleistungen auf dem Briefkopf verwirrt ein bisschen. Vielleicht steht der "Außendienst" ja irgendwann abends mit einer Pizza vor der Tür. Der Internetauftritt gibt aber ein wenig her:



			
				IDS-Inkasso schrieb:
			
		

> telefoniert, um den direkten persönlichen Kontakt mit dem Schuldner aufzubauen
> und ihm klarzumachen, dass jetzt ein Mensch diese Sache übernommen hat und
> nicht irgendein briefeschreibender Computer


Das hört sich doch unglaublich hoffnungsvoll an. Vielleicht macht es ja Sinn, dort mal anzurufen oder eine liebe Mail zu schreiben (siehe Briefkopf). Der Auftraggeber scheint ja vergessen zu haben, dass die Forderung mangels Vertragsschluss nicht existent ist.



			
				IDS-Inkasso schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Zielsetzung ist hier in erster Linie, Zahlungen an Sie zu erreichen.
> *Durch die persönliche Information vor Ort lässt sich in der Regel auch einschätzen,
> ob zur weiteren Schadensabwehr eine sofortige Sicherstellung notwendig ist,*
> oder ob mit dem Schuldner eine Ausarbeitung eines Zahlungsplanes sinnvoll ist.


Ich habe keinen Schimmer, was sich hinter einer "sofortigen Sicherstellung" verbirgt.

Das Inkasso-Unternehmen schreibt Deiner Tochter?


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

An alle Betroffenen

schauen Sie mal Hier

h**p://31122.dynamicboard.de/

dann unter Starquiz das ist das gleiche Inkassobüro!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

HinweisGast schrieb:
			
		

> dann unter Starquiz das ist das gleiche Inkassobüro!


Starquiz24 (ad2media) - das hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun aber das neue Impressum erklärt doch einleuchtend, warum in München keine (sinnlosen) Anzeigen mehr eintrudeln. Sitzt doch der neue Inhaber in der Schweiz.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

genau Bea,

das Inkasso betreibt die Abzocke für Quizionär,Premiawin, ad2media, 
u.v.m immer die gleiche Masche. Es soll sich wohl lohnen. Sicherlich fallen viele darauf rein und zahlen leider!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*Quizabzocke ind Inkasso"hengste"*



			
				HinweisGast schrieb:
			
		

> genau Bea,
> 
> das Inkasso betreibt die Abzocke für Quizionär,Premiawin, ad2media,
> u.v.m immer die gleiche Masche. Es soll sich wohl lohnen. Sicherlich fallen viele darauf rein und zahlen leider!



Den "Quizionär" gibt es glücklicherweise zwar nicht mehr, dafür den Millionengewinner (Millionengewinner.net),das Onlinequiz (www.onlinequiz.de) und eben das "supertolle" Starquiz24 (starquiz24.de; kommt neuerdings aus der Schweiz!).

z.B. Quizfrage 9: Wieviele Mitglieder hatten die Fischerchöre im Jahr 1979?
Antwort: ca. 3.200

Nun Quizfrage 10: Wie hiessen die alle mit Vor- und Zunamen??

Bäng - verloren - Abbuchung - Lastschriftrückgabe - Mahnung - Inkasso vom -ääh- "Hengst"


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2005)

Wer das Inkasso betreibt, ist i. d. R. uninteressant - die bekommen die Forderung übertragen und versuchen noch irgendwie (zumeist mit etwas Druck auf die Nerven der Mahnungsempfänger) an die Kohle zu gelangen.
Blos, gerade bei Starquiz24 hat sich in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass entweder die Leute tatsächlich sich angemeldet und auch gespielt haben (jedoch die Bedingungen nicht verstanden hatten) oder dass irgendwer die Rechnung bekam, dessen Daten missbräuchlich vom eigentlichen Spieler, eingetragen worden sind. Letzteres waren meinem Erachten nach die meisten Streitfälle. Auch ist es ja Unsitte, die Bankverbindung von irgendwem, nur nicht die eigene zu verwenden - wie da letztlich eine Gutschrift an den Spieler erfolgen soll, wenn er gewinnt, ist dabei schleierhaft. Die Leutz, die sowas machen haben zu viel lange Weile und ärgern nicht nur den Anbieter sondern auch den eigentlich unbeteiligten Konto- bzw. Adresseninhaber und die Behörden, die bei Anzeigen den Sachverhalt über die IP-Adresse von der Anmeldung zu klären haben. Wohin das führt, kennen wir ja hier hinreichend.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*Starquiz24*

Zum Vorbeitrag möchte ich nun doch auf die Seite des Beschwerdezentrums verweisen.

[noparse]www.beschwerdezentrum.org/adressbetrug/6-Online/
Trickbetrug%20weitere/Hintergrundmaterial/301-399-Firmenliste/301-starquiz24.htm[/noparse]

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen !
(Link wird nicht vollständig übernommen und muss manuell eingegeben werden) !


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

genau Lordie...

diese .....masche funktioniert nur im Zusammenspiel:

Betreiber - Inkasso - ängstliche Zahler = gefüllter Geldbeutel für Null Leistung. Es gibt zahlreiche Berichte von Leuten, die niemals auf dieser Seite waren, aber dennoch eine Rechnung bekommen haben.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*Starquiz24*



			
				Bea. schrieb:
			
		

> HinweisGast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der "neue" Inhaber...?? (oder der neue Namen!!):

Die SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG (vorher Stern-Verlag, Baar), demnächst wohl Umschreibung in SWISS ecommerce AG, Mellingerstr. 207, CH-5405 Baden-Dättwil, HR-Nr. CH-170.3.027.958-2.

Neuer "Verwaltungsrat" ist ein gänzlich Google-unbeschriebenes Blatt, ein Herr ....... Doch wie's "dahinter" aussieht..... (geht wohl niemand etwas an).

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

*Starquiz24*

Den Namen des betreffenden Verwaltungsrats kann jeder dem Impressum von "Starquiz24.de" 
entnehmen, ist also nichts außergewöhnlich geheimes.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

*onlinequiz*

kennt ihr Euch auch mit onlinequiz aus?
in einer langweiligen nachtschicht erschien die seite als ich suchbegriffe wie, wer wird millionär eingab als poppup. die buchen zwar nicht ab, nerven mich aber mit fiesen rechnungen!


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2006)

*Re: onlinequiz*



			
				ninator schrieb:
			
		

> ... nerven mich aber mit fiesen rechnungen!


Wahrscheinlich weil Du Dich dort eingetragen hast - wer die Musik bestellt, hat sie auch zu zahlen!


----------

